# Misspelled Frog Names



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I often see frogs named "Tarapot*o*" and sometimes "Tarapot*a*." Are both spellings accepted or should we, as a community, correct wrong information?
It appears to me "Tarapot*a*" is almost never corrected and, as far as I know, the city in Peru is named Tarapot*o*.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

It is Tarapoto! Use Tarapoto! Spelling sticklers, unite!

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I have seen that with Varadero as well.... It's not Veradero.....


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I've always gone by Tarapoto since that is the city.

Another one I see a lot is Vanzolinii written as Vanzolini. I understand that " ii " is strange in english, so I can see why the extra gets dropped a lot... but that doesnt mean its right haha


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm changing the thread's title so we can keep a running list of misspelled names then.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

JPccusa said:


> I'm changing the thread's title so we can keep a running list of misspelled names then.


maybe with your super mod powers you can keep a running list on the first post too


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Granulifera, I have seen it spelled granuliferu, granuliferus, granulifara and even granalifera.

D


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

carola1155 said:


> maybe with your super mod powers you can keep a running list on the first post too


I will as soon as I regenerate my mana.

(and get authorization to do that)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Pumilo...I keep seeing people spelling it Pumilio. What's up with that?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> Granulifera, I have seen it spelled granuliferu, granuliferus, granulifara and even granalifera.
> 
> D



Granuliferus vs granulifera . dendrobates granuliferus changed to oophaga granulifera. I think this would be the reason for the change at the end of this one ( including alot of.others) Not counting the other spelling mistakes, am i correct here? kinda like the change from dendrobates reticulatus to ranitomeya reticulata or any similiar taxa changes that should follow " proper nomenclature "


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Leucamela for leucamelas
Buddy


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Leucamela for leucamelas
> Buddy


Leucomelas


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Eric Walker said:


> Granuliferus vs granulifera . dendrobates granuliferus changed to oophaga granulifera. I think this would be the reason for the change at the end of this one ( including alot of.others) Not counting the other spelling mistakes, am i correct here? kinda like the change from dendrobates reticulatus to ranitomeya reticulata or any similiar taxa changes that should follow " proper nomenclature "


Also, not everyone has accepted the split of Dendrobates. If you look at the frogs from UE, fants are written as _Dendrobates fantasticus_ because that is still the accepted taxonomy for the inspectors (Customs, USFWS?) of frogs entering the U.S.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Spaff said:


> Also, not everyone has accepted the split of Dendrobates. If you look at the frogs from UE, fants are written as _Dendrobates fantasticus_ because that is still the accepted taxonomy for the inspectors (Customs, USFWS?) of frogs entering the U.S.


"Frogs from EU," 

 This will be a long thread.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Nope I meant UE as in Understory Enterprises...

See post 114: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/84347-whats-your-box-pic-heavy-12.html


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Ah... I looked on UE before posting and saw R. fantastica. I guess that is for importation purposes only then (as you said).


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

JPccusa said:


> Ah... I looked on UE before posting and saw R. fantastica. I guess that is for importation purposes only then (as you said).


Yeah, I think most people have accepted the revisions, but the inspection agency for imports still follows the old taxonomy.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

The "correct" spelling of localities can get kind of messy when you consider that the names of all the localities aren't in English. The "Lorenzo" tinctorius is technically spelled "Lourenço" in Portuguese (São Lourenço, Minas Gerais). Named after Saint Lawrence. Soooo yeah, it's complicated...


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Sheesh, I remember back in the day when most known Ranitomeya were sold as quinquevittatus
and that was a crap-shoot!!
Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

In the same vein, not too many people are using all the revised species. This is particularly prominent in Ranitomeya (lamasi to sirensis, ventrimaculata to variabilis, fg ventri to amazonica, etc) but also seen in other species (azureus = tinctorius).

Also, not everyone has accepted the recent changes in genus-level taxonomy. There is a small group of people pushing very hard to revert from Oophaga to Dendrobates I hear. Even the US frogs have some taxonomic controversy (I know some people say Lithobates isn't going to stick and will shift back to Rana). Unfortunately, it creates so much dissension and fighting!

How about this for a big one (which was touched on earlier) UE instead of EU!!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

hypostatic said:


> The "correct" spelling of localities can get kind of messy when you consider that the names of all the localities aren't in English. The "Lorenzo" tinctorius is technically spelled "Lourenço" in Portuguese (São Lourenço, Minas Gerais). Named after Saint Lawrence. Soooo yeah, it's complicated...


Although I understand what you are saying, we can't expect people to use special characters to spell their frogs names. Heck, I'm happy someone made the change to Lorenzo, which is more phonetically correct, instead of Lorenco. 
Same goes for frogs with localities that have the Spanish ñ.



easternversant said:


> In the same vein, not too many people are using all the revised species. This is particularly prominent in Ranitomeya (lamasi to sirensis, ventrimaculata to variabilis, fg ventri to amazonica, etc) but also seen in other species (azureus = tinctorius).
> 
> Also, not everyone has accepted the recent changes in genus-level taxonomy. There is a small group of people pushing very hard to revert from Oophaga to Dendrobates I hear. Even the US frogs have some taxonomic controversy (I know some people say Lithobates isn't going to stick and will shift back to Rana). Unfortunately, it creates so much dissension and fighting!
> 
> How about this for a big one (which was touched on earlier) UE instead of EU!!


Change takes time and persistence since old habits die hard. Keep reminding them of the correct way and eventually they will cave in.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Leucamela for leucamelas
> Buddy


Sorry all. My phone had it in my auto correct and I never noticed it.
Buddy


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Azurel said:


> I have seen that with Varadero as well.... It's not Veradero.....


This one is a little unfair... I have some old pricelists directly from Understory when they first became available (circa 2009ish) that list them as "Orange & Blue imitator (Veradero)". As said, old habits die hard!


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

JL-Exotics said:


> This one is a little unfair... I have some old pricelists directly from Understory when they first became available (circa 2009ish) that list them as "Orange & Blue imitator (Veradero)". As said, old habits die hard!


To add to the confusion, in Europe, these are also known as Jeraberos imitator..most people that have been around a while, accept it because they pretty much know which frog is being talked about. For newbies, it may be more of an issue. I have more of an issue for those who do not know any of the choices and go with a description. For example, the blue-legged strawberry treefrog or worse.
Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Latin names are usually clearest.
Not Vanzolini but _R. vanzolinii_, perhaps vanzos.
Not Granulifera but _O. Granulifera_, perhaps grannies.
Not Pumilio but _O. pumilio_, perhaps strawberry poison frog.
Not Leucomela but _D. leucomela_, perhaps leucs.
Not EU but European, perhaps Euro.
Not UE, but Understory Enterprises, perhaps Understory. (EU & UE are too easily confused/transposed with awkward consequence.)
My personal favorite:
Not O. lamasi but _R. lamasi_ or _R. sirensis_, perhaps *orange* lamasi/sirensis.

As for italics, use them when you can. I get it cell phones are a pain, but please use genus designations.

As for scientifically current/accurate, as long as it is one of the two current names being argued over I think you are good.

As for locality names that cross language barriers, well... I got nothin'.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

How about brom?

Oh--that's not a misspelling? 

Seriously: Some people may not be aware that in zoological nomenclature, the gender of the generic and specific names must agree. As such:

_Gehrronotus multicarinatus_ is now _Elgaria multicarinata_
_Elaphe guttata_ is now _Pantheropsis guttatus_

It is okay, though to mix roots; in the above example, elaphe is Greek for deer; guttata is Latin for spotted.

For me, being literate in Spanish actually helps me figure out the Latin gender cases (I really believe that because I'm of Greek descent and also speak Spanish, it was worth maybe a 50 pt boost to my SAT score--in other words, a positive cultural bias.)


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Groundhog said:


> Seriously: Some people may not be aware that in zoological nomenclature, the gender of the generic and specific names must agree.


_Oophaga pumilia_?

On subject: Terrarium not terrainium. (Usually spoken.)


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i hate to continue off track but...

its a BOOMing culture not a BLOOMing culture.


heres a newbie misspelling i see somethimes..

tink, its tinc as in tinc-torius 

james


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Sherman said:


> _Oophaga pumilia_?


Oophaga pumilio is still correct considering gender. Not all Latin words end in -us or -a. Words have many other endings, and a lot of those words are masculine or feminine. For example, in the phrase _fiat lux_, lux, meaning light, is feminine. 

Likewise, pumilio, meaning "dwarf", is a correct feminine form (actually pumilio is part of a rarer group of nouns that can be masculine or feminine).


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

In the theme of this thread, it is actually Jeberos! Jeberos is a well known location because of its special abiotic characteristics, as it is a white sand forest, and as a result is somewhat of an ornithological mecca. Check out fiery topaz--that is a bird I would like to see!



Peter Keane said:


> To add to the confusion, in Europe, these are also known as Jeraberos imitator..most people that have been around a while, accept it because they pretty much know which frog is being talked about. For newbies, it may be more of an issue. I have more of an issue for those who do not know any of the choices and go with a description. For example, the blue-legged strawberry treefrog or worse.
> 
> Peter Keane
> 
> JungleWorld



Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Sherman said:


> _Oophaga pumilia_?
> 
> On subject: Terrarium not terrainium. (Usually spoken.)


Did you read that at the libary?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> _Elaphe guttata_ is now _Pantheropsis guttatus_
> QUOTE]
> NO, it's still _Pantherophis guttata_, as the ending "is" is feminine in greek, like _Lampropeltis getula_.
> 
> EDIT: Doh! I'm a dork, it's _Pantherophis guttatus_, but this is really incorrect


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

james67 said:


> its a BOOMing culture not a BLOOMing culture.


LOL. That's funny to me  It's a cultural thing...


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Groundhog said:


> Did you read that at the libary?


I like the foilage on the bromalaids


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

easternversant said:


> In the theme of this thread, it is actually Jeberos! Jeberos is a well known location because of its special abiotic characteristics, as it is a white sand forest, and as a result is somewhat of an ornithological mecca. Check out fiery topaz--that is a bird I would like to see!
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Board Express


Ahh, this was a test and you passed!!.. LOL.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

jacobi said:


> LOL. That's funny to me  It's a cultural thing...


cultural as in british slang? 

bloom·ing: blū'mĭng
adv. & adj. _Chiefly British Slang_
Used as an intensive


Or would it be...

Boom : verb \ˈbüm
a: to experience a sudden rapid growth and expansion 
b:to increase greatly in size or number

james


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

BJ in reference to _O. pumilio_ is unclear.
Black Jeans?
Blue Jeans?? 
Black Jungle???
Spell it out, even deep into a thread about a specific topic.


----------

